# Anybody Fishing Apache down to Garden City.....



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Pier or surf ? Read about the beach restoration and am familiar with what that does to fishing..............has the water stabilized enough for anybody to be catching or should I look somewhere else ? Heading down Saturday for a short trip.


----------



## Mi Brent (Jun 3, 2017)

*Still biting in surf*



flathead said:


> Pier or surf ? Read about the beach restoration and am familiar with what that does to fishing..............has the water stabilized enough for anybody to be catching or should I look somewhere else ? Heading down Saturday for a short trip.


I fish Garden City surf and has been fair lately. Small pompano,stingrays,a few spots and some whiting. I don’t believe the sand dredging has had any long term effect on the fishing.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

They didn't go much past Yucca Ave/Georgetown County line. I caught plenty of fish while I was there, a couple miles south of GCP while the dredging was going on. 

Summer can be slow but of course there are some pompano and whiting around in the suds, with scattered red and black drum. Big Spanish like the hot water in July. Good time to get a 5 lber.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks...........got some spanish lures, but was really planning on pompano and whiting for the grand kids....thought about going to Apache to try for flounder and spanish............usually fish the whole month of October south of GCP,inlet and surf.........been doing it for many years.


----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)

Small Poms and Whiting... on sand fleas....


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Nice..........even better in the grease......in the suds or across the bar ?...........love fishing the other side of the bar at dead low to the incoming.


----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)

In the suds> sun rise 2 hours before high tide and 2 hours after high tide. Beat the crowds and the heat... we landed about 30 or so, 8 year old grandson wanted to keep all of them so. I let him keep a few...


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

*54 Street*



ROWDY ROD said:


> In the suds> sun rise 2 hours before high tide and 2 hours after high tide. Beat the crowds and the heat... we landed about 30 or so, 8 year old grandson wanted to keep all of them so. I let him keep a few...


Fished from sun up to around 7:30. Barely a nibble. Got skunked. First time ever!


----------

